# Gluing after tung oil?



## Triman (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm working on a project, where it would be much easier to finish with tung oil, then glue up the pieces. However, I'm worried that the glue bond might not be as strong after the tung oil, as opposed to gluing up the raw wood. Should I wait until after finishing to glue, or can I finish first, then glue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I always glue up prior to finishing…to make sure I don't have any glue spill over….and to insure the oil does not interfere with the glue bond.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

ditto


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

You can finish first and then glue up if you are careful. Use blue tape to cover any area that will have glue applied to it, apply the finish, and remove the tape. You should try this on some scrap, in order to be comfortable with it, before doing it on the final project.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 13, 2010)

I have had great success using blue painters tape over the areas that will get the glue. I try to glue up as much as I can, but some parts are just easier to oil first. The edges under tape will get a little bit of oil from capillary action, so as long as the area isn't super small, it should work well for you, too.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I have to agree with Ampeater and John, although I use the green painters tape - seems to be less bleed under the edge than the blue. In the cabinet shop where I sometimes work/play we almost always pre-finish before assembly, it is very difficult to get a good spray finish after the boxes are assembled.


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

I use Ampeater's way too. I try to pre finish everything but I use the green tape like Dez.


----------

